# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  27 jaar verhoogde bloedruk lage hartslag

## Atleet

Nou mensen al 2 keer langs de huisarts geweest. En telkens van mijn bloedruk 155-90. Ze vinden dat ik dan een verhoogde bloedruk heb en jah 
dat is ook zo. Ik krijg vanaf vrijdag een 24 uurst bloedruk test want ik ben
snel gestressed, ook zonder dat ik het zelf door heb als ik ergens heen moet.
Dus het kan natuurlijk ook stress zijn.

Nu mijn vraag heeft een hoge bloedruk en een lage hartslag met elkaar te maken? Ik zelf beb vanorgen eens goed gemeten (2 ochtenden dezelfde aarden ongeveer). Ik kwam uit op 140-75 gemiddeld maar mijn hartslag 
was wel telkens 50bpm. Ik zou haast zeggen dat mijn bloedruk wat hoger is
omdat mijn hartslag in rust juist langzaam is.

Verder vraag ik mij af (als het niet goed is) of ik mij zorgen moet maken.
Want zo'n persoon ben ik wel. Maak me heel snel zorgen om dit soort
zaken want ik wil gewoon gezond zijn. Ik rook verder nog wel en drink ook wel af en toenog een borrel of een biertje. Maar niet in het gekke. Verder wil ik wel stoppen met roken en dat lukt ook wel aardig.

----------


## iimee

Hallo, ik studeer HBO-V en mij is geleerd dat een bloeddruk van 155-90 inderdaad iets te hoog is, maar een bloeddruk van 140-75 acceptabel is.
Mensen die veel sporten hebben vaak een lage hartslag, omdat hun hart heel sterk is en dus ook meer bloed tegelijk kan wegpompen. Met een lage hartslag pompt het hart meer bloed tegelijk weg en hoeft het dus niet zo vaak te pompen. (Hartslag wordt dus lager.) De bloeddruk is de druk die het bloed op de bloedvatwand uitoefent. Als het hart meer bloed per slag weg pompt komt er dus een hogere druk op de wanden te staan, waardoor je bloeddruk dus wat hoger is. Als het altijd zo is dat je bloeddruk wat aan de hoge kant is maakt dat niet zo veel uit, zeker niet als het maar minimaal is.

----------


## Atleet

Bedankt voor de uitleg. Vind het jammer dat mijn eigen arts niet met zo'n uitleg komt.
Hij zegt verder wel dat hij er tevreden over is en zich er geen zorgen over maakt. Mijn bloedruk is af en toe ook wel eens wat lager maar dan heb ik een hele poos stil gezeten oop de bank bvb. Maar zo gauw ik iets ga doen of hb gedaan is het iets hoger.
Nogmaals bedankt !!!

----------


## Sefi

Het is belangrijk dat je bloeddruk lager is in rust. Het is normaal dat die omhoog gaat als je je inspant, of jezelf druk maakt. Veel mensen hebben bij de huisarts een hogere bloeddruk dan wanneer ze zelf rustig op de bank zitten. De meeste mensen zijn toch vaak wel wat zenuwachtig bij de huisarts, dus dan gaat de bloeddruk omhoog.
In rust is mijn bloeddruk rond de 120/65, hartslag is meestal rond de 60.
Bij de huisarts is mijn bloeddruk ineens 140/70 en mijn hartslag rond de 80.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Atleet

Dit merk ik dus ook.
Ik zat net mijn bloedruk op te meten terwel ik naar niets keek en toen was mijn bloedruk verhoogt.

Ik meet 10 min later nog eens na een poosje zitten en mijn bloedruk is gezakt naar de 135- 70 en ik ban dan bezig met iets doen.

Het s dus puur onbewuste spanning lijkt het.

----------

